# what do you guys do?



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

what do you do when you not in a good mood, or upset and sad about something? like when you want to get away from everyone for awhile, and not do anything, what do you do in situations like that?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

If i'm home and feeling down i'll either(winter) go down to the basement, crank music and just relax.. if that doesn't work i'll walk into town(couple miles) and either go to a friends place or the gas station.. if its the summer i get in the boat and hit the lake.

I've found out that if you have one person you can talk to, it really helps. Even tho you want to get away, if you have your "rock" so to speak it makes it much more bearable


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Go shoot something, take a nap, or whenever I get my license I might just go for a drive if gas prices are reasonable.


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

hit a heavy bag till your anger or frustraion goes away, if that doesnt work go for a longggg (50+ mile) bikeride


----------



## Liv2Hunt8 (Sep 1, 2010)

work on something to get my mind off of it like one of my 3 454 big blocks.... or shoot something


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

Usually I hit a heavy bag or shoot a box of .22's if im at the farm. Ive tried bike rides but unless im racing someone im usually going to slow to relax. Talking to a good friend also helps if im sad, but if im angry I prefer to be alone


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usually go on a bike ride or walk/run.


----------



## awirtz26 (Feb 12, 2009)

i have a chunk of woods across the street and i go out there and walk around or go sit in a stand even tho its not season when something is getting to but i got a couple freinds that i can tell ANYTHING and not have to worry about it.


----------



## hockeyman1118 (Mar 1, 2011)

when i am like mad or sad i ethier go into the garage(in the winter) or outside and shoot my bow for hours on end .... the other day i shot from 4 o'clock till about 9:30


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

Get on xbox and make you mad! In the winter I'll go to the pond skate around and just hang out, Listen to music, In the summer get on the bike, play some music and just give er.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

break stuff.


----------



## Liv2Hunt8 (Sep 1, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> break stuff.


Lol. Nice


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Liv2Hunt8 said:


> Lol. Nice


it really is not a good thing to do, thats why i have no cell phone because i broke it.


----------



## bonecollector66 (Mar 2, 2011)

grab the bow and shoot,and shoot, and shoot.......... rain, sleat ,snow, sunny, hot , cold etc. on a good note im a better shot because of it!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I usually just go outside and try to get some fresh air, maybe shoot my bow, and usually just talk to God about it, just asking Him for his help in that stiuation in a way to give me self-control to manage my anger which I do have a problem with sometimes.


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

What should you do when a good friend passes away? I just got home from his funeral.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

need-a-bow said:


> What should you do when a good friend passes away? I just got home from his funeral.


ohhhh man, thats rough bro, good question. i would want to be left alone.


----------



## .22outdoorsmen (Jul 6, 2010)

Well ive found that listening to music and working out usually calms me down in rough situations. Or I just hop on the dirt bike and go for a ride.


----------



## .22outdoorsmen (Jul 6, 2010)

need-a-bow said:


> What should you do when a good friend passes away? I just got home from his funeral.


Need a bow. Im sorry for your loss.....i've been through that...never a fun time


----------



## Fishkeeper (Dec 20, 2008)

walk my dogs, work on my fish tanks, or if I'm feeling aggressive Kill people on Xbox... :dog::fish1::set1_violent002:


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

needabow, sorry bud i know what thats like.. not much you can do but try to be with other good friends..


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Ignition kid said:


> I usually just go outside and try to get some fresh air, maybe shoot my bow, and usually just talk to God about it, just asking Him for his help in that stiuation in a way to give me self-control to manage my anger which I do have a problem with sometimes.


Good post. I have a hard time praying when I'm mad...a time when praying probably would be the best thing to do.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

need-a-bow said:


> What should you do when a good friend passes away? I just got home from his funeral.


im in the same spot, my mom passed away a few years back, you got to just keep on livin man. thats what they would want us to do, if you ever need to talk just pm me.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

isaacdahl said:


> Good post. I have a hard time praying when I'm mad...a time when praying probably would be the best thing to do.


ya it's hard, but it helps for me.


----------



## illinibuck (Jan 31, 2011)

I go and shoot. It gets me focused!


----------

